# Blackhorn 209?



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I am having a hard time finding Blackhorn 209 powder. Both the Sandy Sportsman's warehouse and Cabala's in Lehi are out and don't know when they will get more in. Has anybody seen it anywhere else?

MArk


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Try Provo sportsmans. I was there a few days ago and the guy said they just got a ton of muzzy supplies in. 801 818 2000.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I am about ready for a new thing of it too. Sportsmans in riverdale is still out too.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a brand new sealed can that I will part with or trade straight across for a box of 60gr 777 pellets.------SS


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Mark, riverdale sportsmans got in a dozen or so containers yesterday/today. So you may call the sandy store and see if they ended up getting some too


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> Mark, riverdale sportsmans got in a dozen or so containers yesterday/today. So you may call the sandy store and see if they ended up getting some too


Thanks for the heads up Travis. The Sandy store had gotten some in and I bought what I needed.

Mark


----------

